# Unity to replace X.org with Wayland



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 5, 2010)

Mark Shuttleworth  Blog Archive  Unity on Wayland



> The next major transition for Unity will be to deliver it on Wayland, the OpenGL-based display management system. We’d like to embrace Wayland early, as much of the work we’re doing on uTouch and other input systems will be relevant for Wayland and it’s an area we can make a useful contribution to the project.
> 
> We’re confident we’ll be able to retain the ability to run X applications in a compatibility mode, so this is not a transition that needs to reset the world of desktop free software. Nor is it a transition everyone needs to make at the same time: for the same reason we’ll keep investing in the 2D experience on Ubuntu despite also believing that Unity, with all it’s GL dependencies, is the best interface for the desktop. We’ll help GNOME and KDE with the transition, there’s no reason for them not to be there on day one either.
> 
> ...



Personally I am quite shocked with this move. Moving from X.org to anything else is a HUGE step. Not sure which way it will go. Though the ability to run existing X.org programs is a plus however nothing is can be said about the  graphics driver support. (oh the horror!!!)
I wonder what's next, Ubuntu moving away from Linux kernel?


----------



## ico (Nov 6, 2010)

Now this is getting too much.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 8, 2010)

A interesting read about Wayland's architecure
Wayland


----------



## celldweller1591 (Nov 19, 2010)

hope they wont make unity buggy as gnome shell is right now (crashes every other minute).


----------

